# Enemy territory slow, software rasterizer. (Mobility Radeon HD 4330)



## Markand (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I installed games/linux-enemyterritory, it successfully starts but it uses the Software Rasterizer, making the game really slow and just unusable.

The output of et:


```
GL_VENDOR: Mesa Project
GL_RENDERER: Software Rasterizer
GL_VERSION: 2.1 Mesa 7.4
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow
[ ... snip ... ]
```

I have a Mobility Radeon HD 4330 card, that works without KMS stuff, thus I can play native games like Urban terror or quake3. But Linux still use (i guess) old mesa things with no real 3d hardware..

I would love playing enemy territory and ut2004 on FreeBSD


----------



## Markand (Aug 29, 2012)

After a lot of googling, I just realized that FreeBSD/amd64 cannot run 3D 32bits applications with hardware acceleration. But why amd64 versions of Linux can runs propietary games then? (Even with open sources drivers)


----------



## break19 (Aug 29, 2012)

You need to install the 32bit version of the radeon module.  That is how you play 32bit games on 64bit OS. it's how linux does it as well.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2012)

It should be possible to use accelerated 3D with Linux applications. But you are limited to 32bit Linux applications with the Linux emulation layer. 

However, I'm not sure about your ATI videocard, it does work with the NVidia drivers. Leave the thread for a while, there are people more knowledgeable then me when it comes to ATI drivers.

I've edited the thread title slightly, that'll hopefully attract the right people


----------



## break19 (Aug 29, 2012)

I can play 32bit linux games with full acceleration.. I have an nvidia card, however..


----------



## adamk (Aug 29, 2012)

The open source drivers on FreeBSD do not support acceleration of 32-bit apps (either FreeBSD or Linux) on AMD64 installations.  This is being worked on: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2012-August/012294.html


----------



## Markand (Aug 30, 2012)

Then I hope for two things:


The patch and the work done for FreeBSD 10
Radeon KMS working for FreeBSD 10

Yeah this is a lot of work.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 11, 2012)

They said the open source driver didn't work, if you forked out a bit of cash for an NVidia card, I am sure you could use the official nvidia drivers to get acceleration.  Just a guess though


----------



## Markand (Sep 12, 2012)

numpad5 said:
			
		

> They said the open source driver didn't work, if you forked out a bit of cash for an NVidia card, I am sure you could use the official nvidia drivers to get acceleration.  Just a guess though



Sure, but it's a laptop


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah sorry, that being the case, you might want to try something I have not done myself, except on linux, so I am not sure how it will operate on FreeBSD.  It involves compiling mesa3d yourself most likely, but that shouldn't be a big deal. The driver you are wanting is this one:

http://mesa3d.org/llvmpipe.html

I suggest the latest mesa 8 stable, since most 7 versions don't have this new driver.


----------

